# Kat Alyst from Cali



## djphatmatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone know this girl? 

http://homelessness.dailycal.org/alyst/

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I know her. Last time I talked to her was before I quit Facebook. I dunno if I have any contact info though.


----------



## djphatmatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Right on. I quit Facebook too! LOL… If you come across anything let me know or you can just pass my info to her if you prefer.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 21, 2014)

Last time I heard she was having trouble with her van in northern cali


----------



## djphatmatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn that blows… guess its time for me to head west ! LOL


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 21, 2014)

That was a pretty long time ago. How do you know her?


----------



## djphatmatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Was totally kidding! I figured it was long ago.

Anyways, I don't know her. I saw the write up and vids online and think she seems like a kickass chick and wanted to try locating her and talking maybe meeting up sometime. Weird and creeperish i know, but if you don't take a chance to meet someone you don't know if a friendship can form.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 21, 2014)

Huh. Yeah, I kinda doubt she'd be into that. Nothing personal of course.


----------



## djphatmatt (Mar 21, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 22, 2014)

djphatmatt said:


> Was totally kidding! I figured it was long ago.
> 
> Anyways, I don't know her. I saw the write up and vids online and think she seems like a kickass chick and wanted to try locating her and talking maybe meeting up sometime. Weird and creeperish i know, but if you don't take a chance to meet someone you don't know if a friendship can form.


some one is in love...


----------

